# Where in the World?



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

Can someone please answer this question?









Im not angry but I want some answers. I believe I was on the second group buy from bagyards and paid for my Front Bagyard bags Feb 6, 2010. I was assured by Andrew that the bags would take about 2-3 months to get to me. Then before my spring break from school Andrew told me they would be in within 2-3 weeks.. It would be great to get them but I wouldn't really be able to work on my MK1 build until summer when I was done with school and had all the parts needed. I never even questioned after the 2-3 weeks went by and still no bags.. Well its already my 2nd week of summer vacation and I still dont have my front Bagyard bags. I have everything ready for my 83 VW GTI build but I NEED to get the shell rolling so that i can take it into paint. I want to install the air ride during paint and mastered for the trunk layout. Once the car would be painted and rolling i can then install the 1.8t engine, 6 speed 02m transmission, CAE motorsports shifter and etc etc etc that i have waiting!

Can someone please tell me where Andrew M is? i have texted him numerous times, i have added his personal account on my facebook ( still no approval from him). I have told third party people to contact him and still nothing. 


CONTACT ME! i know im not alone on this thread.


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

maybe others can confirm this but i thought i read somewhere that he is overseas for a show? either way, expect this to be locked shortly because of all the complaints about ORT.


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

dmoney said:


> maybe others can confirm this but i thought i read somewhere that he is overseas for a show? either way, expect this to be locked shortly because of all the complaints about ORT.


yeah i just scrolled through his wall on facebook (had to change the setting to show fan posts) and as of may 5th he was in Austria. possibly still there.. i just need some kind of communication and ill be good.. This is NOT a complaint about ORT.. just a mere question about his whereabouts. I know ill get the bags and they will be amazing and up to pare.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

I just want to take a second to clarify a few things with all the complaints lately and all the problems people seem to have with OPEN ROAD & BagYard. We are consistently working to serve everyone better and faster. It's tough sometimes to keep everyone happy when there are so many customers and there are so many questions. Sometimes I come off a bit rude or disrespectful, and I apologize for that. There are some people who think I'm dishonest and don't realize that all my information that I post comes directly from my suppliers and from my shipping companies. We had a problem with the labels on the last group buy where packages got retruned or packages sat at Newark airport and didn't move for a few days because the labels were bunk. Now with a car like the Mk1, it's really no easy task to make the front struts. When we started the first group buy back in September right after h2o, we contacted bilstein about getting around 10 sets of struts. They told us that they had these struts in stock and that they would be able to ship them right after they were made at Bilstein. We waited about a month and a half to get these struts and then Bilstein told us that they were no longer making Mk1 struts. So if your supplier tells you they're no longer making struts but you have 3 outstanding orders, what do you do? You make your own. We have gone through months and months of problems with Bilstein and problems sourcing parts, but we have the solution. We are working right now on 4 more sets of Mk1 struts which are already sold. I really have to give Eddie at BagYard all the credit for finding a solution to the problem instead of just refunding the money to those who have waited and waited. Aaron, just shoot me an email and I'll give you the nitty gritty details because I check my email way more than I check vortex. I'm in Austria for the yearly business meeting and I'm working with Eddie on the new product line we're going to release in about 10-15 months. I apologize for the crappy communication for anyone who has tried to contact me in the last 15 days but I've been traveling and don't have access to a computer all the time.

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## Arked5 (Sep 18, 2009)

Andrew

This is David Rugen. Ive sent you a email regarding my situation about my order. I would appreciate it if you could find time to get back to me. This is very important and would love to be able to talk to you about it on the phone. I know you are in austria but if you cant make the call, i need you to please email me. Ive noticed you are very active on the forums, im just a troll on here anyways. Thank you and i look forward to getting things situated.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

David, I will send an email back right now.


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

thank you for the response Andrew I will email you shortly.. sorry to hear about the problems with bilstein. I hope it gets settled in a timely fashion.
Let me repeat again this is NOT a complaint toward ORT.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

this is why you dont have your struts. I do. I always wondered who Aron Prajda was... I knew someone got ****ed. I asked if I got someone elses stuff. I was told no, don't worry about it. Sucks for you man. Sorry.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

^^ooooppss


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

I was told the stuff I have was custom one off for me. I guess I dont know what to think anymore.


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

ANDREW M! You better pay for your roaming fees, or buy a international phone card and call me tomorrow ASAP...
you have two options.

1. Stop the lying, chain your a*s*s to a CNC machine, and watch the GOOD & RESPECTABLE men of BagYards make my bombers and ship them* FIRST CLASS* to my house.
2. Go to your Paypal refund my money and send me some extra cash for all the bullSh*eet and time wasted with you. 


Give me the email to BagYards in Austria... no affiliation with ORT.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

I dont blame you one bit. I feel for you. If anyone does, it is me. whats amazing is I ordered my **** in January, paid 100% in full, and you ordered after me, and your struts got done first. bizzare. I don't get it....






























btw, got my bombers in and working. the quality of the bagyard product itself is top notch. I guess thats all I can say.


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ ALL THOSE CATS ARE ANDREW M................ NOT BAGYARDS


Im sure someone else got a package that had "Kris" on them... and im the one that got screwed.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Wow... I can't wait to see the excuses he uses to get out of this one. Sucks that you have to go through this. Worst part is, you can't go directly to Bagyard because they will tell you that you HAVE to deal with Andrew. Good luck getting a straight answer from him. I don't see how you could trust anything he says at this point.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

its like meeting a really hot chic at a party. Instead of a number you get an IOU for a blow job 3-4 months later. 3-4 celibate months go by and you start to wonder if you should have just gotten a blow job from that other chic at the party instead. she wasnt quite as hot, but at least she puts out.


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

oh wow this is going to have an epic ending.


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

In


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

Digital K. said:


> its like meeting a really hot chic at a party. Instead of a number you get an IOU for a blow job 3-4 months later. 3-4 celibate months go by and you start to wonder if you should have just gotten a blow job from that other chic at the party instead. she wasnt quite as hot, but at least she puts out.


In the end it still gets your dick wet.


----------



## Fugn Dubbin (Apr 4, 2008)

down.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

We did the right thing no matter what the wrapper says. The time frame in which the orders were placed is the time frame in which the orders get filled. When the pallet landed at JFK, my broker asked what struts he should pull and ship and I said a set of Mk1 struts and he pulled one set without looking at the name.

No matter what, we try our best to serve each and every customer with the best customer service. Sometimes thats difficult and sometimes its not always the easiest or fastest thing, but in the end you will get your product or your money back.

Just as an example, Kris said his rears didn't go low enough. We told him last Wednesday we'd have a new set shortened and out on Monday and we did. He should have a new set of rears in the next coming week here.


----------



## winsbluejetta (Feb 7, 2005)

I could tell you I would NEVER do business with someone who can't control the way their inventory comes in. I'm a manager of a very large business and when I tell one of my customers that their custom product takes 4 to 6 weeks to be made and they take longer then that, one I'm mad that my supplier cannot get the kitchen out in a timely manner, two I'm on the phone tracking where the kitchen parts are, and three I'm making it good with my customers whether its taking a discount, driving to my shippers warehouse myself to get them, or making it up to the customer to make sure they are happy with the very expensive purchase they just made.

What your failing to realize Andrew is that your failing at something you could be very good at and that is customer service. If I had the opportunity to do what you are I would be doing a lot of things differently. I would make sure I had all the info from bagyard first before I started selling something that takes way longer to get made then your telling your customers. If they take 3 to 4 months to make then why not tell your customers that so that they can plan around that. Telling a customer that its a 2 month lead time and it doesn't show up for 3 to 4 months is not a good way to get a repeat customer. I can understand your bagyards are a custom product as I deal with custom products that are made to order (once paid for in full), but to lie to customers is not the way to get repeat customers like I said before. In this economy people are a lot more conservative with the money they spend and I can tell you that with your poor customer service that your lucky to be in business.

I have been sitting back watching all this go down with several of your customers and cannot believe the lack of customer service you have with them. Just tell a customer that they are a custom made to order product and that they take however long plus some time Ex: these struts take 3 -4 months to make and ship out. If they arrive in 2 months then you look like a hero because one you didn't lie to the customer, and they came earlier then the customer expected.

I guess its getting harder and harder to find good customer service these days. /Rant


----------



## aaronmjr (Jun 10, 2007)

wow.


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

in to watch










get it... cat... bag... it works on so many levels


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

Classic.

Among other things, here's one thing I don't get, someone in this thread said they purchased and were expecting a pair of one-off, custom struts. If this is actually the case, then there's no reason those struts should go to anyone but the person that placed the order for them. It doesn't make a bit of sense.

I'm glad to see more and more people stepping forward and complaining.


----------



## E. Gein (Oct 1, 2008)

what a sad situation


----------



## Tucci (Feb 2, 2005)

The pyramid is falling down.


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

Once again Andrew proves hes full of ****!

Arron wish you woulda asked something from the get go because I would have told you to deal with other companies.

As for his excuse I dont believe it. You tell your broker pull a set of MK1 struts and ship them... hmmm.... you said there were only a few coming, and itd be a ton easier to just say "Hey grab the package that says Aron Padja, and send it to Kris Clewell at 1234 Anywhere St. Minnesota.

You make yourself look like a bitch, your company look horrible, and worst of all you make bagyard look horrible. Too bad they still want to do business with you because you are *RUINING* their image here in the states.


----------



## E. Gein (Oct 1, 2008)

this is a sign that everyone should go static


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

uh oh.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

E. Gein said:


> this is a sign that everyone should go static


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)




----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

wow is all i can say


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

uh oh..


----------



## winsbluejetta (Feb 7, 2005)

You figured with all these issues...he would fix it.

How many complaints do you hear about ECS tuning?....


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> We did the right thing no matter what the wrapper says.....When the pallet landed at JFK, my broker asked what struts he should pull and ship and I said a set of Mk1 struts and he pulled one set without looking at the name.


Umm, but now Aron doesn't have his set, so it does matter. Not to mention, no one can believe a word out of your mouth. Every single person that I know with a Bagyard product sourced through you has loathed the buying experience. It sucks that you have a monopoly, because now I cannot purchase Bagyard product without dealing with ORT. As such I will be going with another manufactuer's product. 

To those of you that have been burned by Andrew or ORT, or anyone like myself, that wants Bagyard, but does not want to do business with ORT, EMAIL BAGYARD. We need to end this monopoly once and for all. I am sure that Bagyard has no idea about all the complaints and issues, lets make them aware.


----------



## JayZ235 (May 12, 2008)

Giddy up. I'm ready for round 2..


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

wow i havent been on the air forums in awhile

good luck to the op


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> To those of you that have been burned by Andrew or ORT, or anyone like myself, that wants Bagyard, but does not want to do business with ORT, EMAIL BAGYARD. We need to end this monopoly once and for all. I am sure that Bagyard has no idea about all the complaints and issues, lets make them aware.


Already did that... they are supporting Andrew and have said if you want anything Bagyard related in the US, that you MUST deal with Andrew. They know whats going on over here, and they see every complaint we have. They even acknowledged the fact that Andrew can be very rude and disrepectful. But apparently Bagyard is willing to go down with Andrew, so if that's the choice they make, so be it.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

if thats the case, someone needs to step up and try to be another distributor of bagyard

it seems like they have an excellent product but bad customer service and logistics, at least stateside


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

f_399 said:


> if thats the case, someone needs to step up and try to be another distributor of bagyard
> 
> it seems like they have an excellent product but bad customer service and logistics, at least stateside


afaik some people have. bagyard resisted the idea.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> We did the right thing no matter what the wrapper says. The time frame in which the orders were placed is the time frame in which the orders get filled. When the pallet landed at JFK, my broker asked what struts he should pull and ship and I said a set of Mk1 struts and he pulled one set without looking at the name.
> 
> No matter what, we try our best to serve each and every customer with the best customer service. Sometimes thats difficult and sometimes its not always the easiest or fastest thing, but in the end you will get your product or your money back.
> 
> Just as an example, Kris said his rears didn't go low enough. We told him last Wednesday we'd have a new set shortened and out on Monday and we did. He should have a new set of rears in the next coming week here.


Still doesnt explain why his were done before mine when I ordered prior to him. I'm just super confused. I'm going to need some clarification about what actually happened. I am pleased to be getting new rear struts, and thats a great move. I still however, am confused at the rest.


----------



## E. Gein (Oct 1, 2008)

curb stomp?


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

f_399 said:


> if thats the case, someone needs to step up and try to be another distributor of bagyard
> 
> it seems like they have an excellent product but bad customer service and logistics, at least stateside


They won't take on any more distributors. The logic was basically that they are too small to deal with multiple distributors and they will only work with Andrew.



Digital K. said:


> Still doesnt explain why his were done before mine when I ordered prior to him.


Or how about all the other orders that were placed AFTER the group buy, but finished and shipped before the group buy was even completed? Or how about someone like Clinton who was paid in full from the first group buy and still has nothing?


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

SoloGLI said:


> Or how about all the other orders that were placed AFTER the group buy, but finished and shipped before the group buy was even completed? Or how about someone like Clinton who was paid in full from the first group buy and still has nothing?


and he is missing Wuste because of it, effers


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

http://http://music.aol.com/video/slam/onyx/1346149


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

a2lowvw said:


> http://http://music.aol.com/video/slam/onyx/1346149


those dudes be angry.


----------



## Nick 430 (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

The biggest shame is, this will get locked, no one will see this legitimate complaint, and people will continue to go to Andrew, and continue to be deceived. In short, Bagyard isn't getting my business until they can find a distributor I can trust, and I know many many people that feel the same way. I bet ECS' Airlift business is booming, and I will guarantee within a year, ORT will be the next EIP.


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

so does bagyard have another distributor for europe? because I have heard some angry people in europe who aren't pleased either. It sucks that Bagyard produces such a great product but the service is so bad. It has definitely made me look at other manufacturers.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

Digital K. said:


> this is why you dont have your struts. I do. I always wondered who Aron Prajda was... I knew someone got ****ed. I asked if I got someone elses stuff. I was told no, don't worry about it. Sucks for you man. Sorry.


Smoking gun... I had a gut feeling this would happen when someone made a business model out of group buys...

Goodnight, ORT.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow, Can o' worms has been opened, and then opened again.:lurk:


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

This is a sad situation... Just went through this same ordeal with someone in the Honda world regarding shaved bay parts. Healthy business practices are not being implemented:screwy:


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

Why are they making struts from scratch when you can still buy them from other retailers? Save some face, lose a bit of money and buy the struts from another retailer and then modify them... is it really that hard?


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

DarkSideGTI said:


> Why are they making struts from scratch when you can still buy them from other retailers? Save some face, lose a bit of money and buy the struts from another retailer and then modify them... is it really that hard?


Bilstein said they stopped making MK1 struts. How do you expect other retailers/wholesalers to have them (aside from the blatantly obvious of if they had previous stock of them) when Bilstein themselves stopped producing them?


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

tmvw said:


> Bilstein said they stopped making MK1 struts. How do you expect other retailers/wholesalers to have them (aside from the blatantly obvious of if they had previous stock of them) when Bilstein themselves stopped producing them?


I was able to.

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_I-Rabbit-8v/Suspension/Shocks/ES252074/


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

DarkSideGTI said:


> I was able to.
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_I-Rabbit-8v/Suspension/Shocks/ES252074/


Doesn't BY use the "Sports" versions, not the HDs? Plus, how do you know that wasn't previous left over stock (which I already covered in previous post)?


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

yeah they probably do use the sports. but what I was getting at is that they probably could have found a few sets of the Sport shocks elsewhere. It might be worth it to lose a few bucks and purchase the shocks from a 3rd party that has them in stock.


----------



## KP @ the bat (Nov 2, 2008)

this is priceless.


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

O.G. Kush said:


> this is priceless.


this is one of those moments when everyone is arguing and what not, and at you just crack open a beer


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

lol right? :beer::beer::beer::laugh:

alright, better.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

foreigner rules!


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

This is my favorite vortex thread in my 7 years of membership


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

finding that bubble wrap thing after he pm'd me was like a jack in the box of holy **** what?

like:

ding da la ding da la doo 
ding da la ding da la doo 
ding da la ding da la doo
*PIZOW*!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2008)

Finding third party bilsteins is not a solution, only a band aid. It is in their better interest to manufacture in house to not only keep profits up, but have a consistent future source for the struts to make the kits. Eventually the other suppliers stocks will dry up and then what? I work in aftermarket vw parts sales and its a shame the parts that I have seen disappear in the last 10 years. Cheers.


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

sounds like maybe its time for Bagyard to move onto a new provider, may go with Koni. You can order custom Koni's straight from the factory.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

You cannot buy Mk1 Bilstein Sports anywhere in Europe or the US.


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow. absolutely wow.


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

Well all i can say is.. add a little gasoline to the fire and stuff just explodes..
I have been in communication almost everyday this week. He has answered all of my questions and rallied the troops at BagYards and built my set of bags on Thursday and shipped them out on Friday with FedEx Express...
I received my package today( Monday) and everything looks quality as usual.. I still have a week or two before i get to install them, but once they are on i will be able to see if everything is working correctly.









funny box though


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Heyyy...that's not a microwave!


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

Funny how everyone gets their stuff overnight after they complain a little bit. Wonder when Clinton will get his stuff, hes been waiting for 8 months!


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

Mr. Appleton said:


> Funny how everyone gets their stuff overnight after they complain a little bit. Wonder when Clinton will get his stuff, hes been waiting for 8 months!


... and is now missing Wuste because of it! Seems like the way to get anything accomplished is to be out in public yelling, patience doesn't seem to pay off.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

SoloGLI said:


> They won't take on any more distributors. The logic was basically that they are too small to deal with multiple distributors and they will only work with Andrew.


there is always tuk...maybe time for thier US division :laugh:

hilarious the excuses that come from ORT....keep diggin that hole andrew opcorn:


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

my thread is locked so Im just going to post here.

so far:

one valve has failed/is failing
the pressure switch failed, causing the compressor to run for who knows how long overnight *killing* 2 braille batteries.
Found out i dont have the fittings for the gauges from vair. kit did not include them. 
the extra air line andrew said he would sent out never came.


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

Digital K. said:


> my thread is locked so Im just going to post here.
> 
> so far:
> 
> ...


Kris, check your PM's and tell me what you need. I have a ton of stuff in the garage I can send to you if its what you need.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

ugh


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

I just saw some pm's. thanks guys... I really appreciate it. Before anyone had a chance to get ahold of me I just overnighted everything from viair themselves.


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

Digital K. said:


> my thread is locked so Im just going to post here.
> 
> so far:
> 
> ...


oo jezzz this just keeps getting better and better.... sorry to hear about the problems kris.. i hope you get everything before EW4

feel free to continue in this thread, It would be nice to keep it on the top of the air suspension thread.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Just as an example, Kris said his rears didn't go low enough. We told him last Wednesday we'd have a new set shortened and out on Monday and we did. He should have a new set of rears in the next coming week here.



if only i had seen that kind of turn around time when my fronts didnt go low enough... and i had to send the old parts back. sounds like his car is still operational in the mean time.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Digital K. said:


> my thread is locked so Im just going to post here.
> 
> so far:
> 
> ...



This is why I have a 30amp switch that I click off when I turn the car off :thumbup:


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

I got my bags in more than a timely manner. This thread sucks.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Wyman said:


> I got my bags in more than a timely manner. This thread sucks.


so because 2 out of 20 had a good experience it makes up for any of the bad? :screwy:


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

Wyman said:


> I got my bags in more than a timely manner. This thread sucks.


 youre probably close friends with andrew then.


----------



## dannydubs21 (Apr 20, 2009)

and another 1...oh MAN


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

rabriolet said:


> so because 2 out of 20 had a good experience it makes up for any of the bad? :screwy:


hey bro, **** off. im not saying my experience makes up for anything. Im merely stating my professional relationship with the guy. Don't try and get in my grill just because I don't have anything to say bad about the guy, seriously.

Anything else you have to say bro take it to pm, no need to further clutter this thread with foolishness.

-wyman


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

got the rear struts from bagyard today. they look really nice. will probably install them tomorrow. thanks andrew...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

rabriolet said:


> so because 2 out of 20 had a good experience it makes up for any of the bad? :screwy:


We've had over 250 customers, chief.

Kris, let me know when you have them installed and then I can generate a return label for the other struts!


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> We've had over 250 customers, chief.
> 
> Kris, let me know when you have them installed and then I can generate a return label for the other struts!


I will put them in tomorrow. probly.

once I added camber to the rear hub, just a little, the orig struts you sent me did go lower. its bottomed out on the frame now. it was hitting tire on chassis way up in the well....its probably an inch lower w/ the camber. 100% my fault. I apologize for saying otherwise. I can pay for the shipping as it was my mistake if you want. Might take me 5 months to send them back to you though


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Ahh, good to hear! Glad the rear came down a bit for you! As for the shipping time all I have to say is  :laugh: But yes, please send a set of the rear struts back so that I can use them as a demo set.

Cheers


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Wyman said:


> hey bro, **** off. im not saying my experience makes up for anything. Im merely stating my professional relationship with the guy. Don't try and get in my grill just because I don't have anything to say bad about the guy, seriously.
> 
> Anything else you have to say bro take it to pm, no need to further clutter this thread with foolishness.
> 
> -wyman




WOW big dog you got me on the run. Im sscaaaaaaaaaaared now!!




[email protected] said:


> We've had over 250 customers, chief.
> 
> Kris, let me know when you have them installed and then I can generate a return label for the other struts!



Ok I'm supposed to be impressed? Apparently about 50% or more seem to be VERY unhappy with your service.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

Wyman said:


> hey bro, **** off. im not saying my experience makes up for anything. Im merely stating my professional relationship with the guy. Don't try and get in my grill just because I don't have anything to say bad about the guy, seriously.
> 
> Anything else you have to say bro take it to pm, no need to further clutter this thread with foolishness.
> 
> -wyman


your first post was pushing some buttons though.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

as part of the first bomber group buy i was a little less than impressed with the wait. once the pallet hit the ground was stocked in and split up to ship i was informed my rear struts didn't make the order. andrew special ordered the rears and had them shipped in about 3 weeks. the reason i bought from openroad/bagyard was because of the customer service. At the time nobody else sold a set of air struts for the mk2/3 chassis that were equal quality to the bombers. i had emailed other companies that were working on products for this platform and was told to either wait until we unveil something or update our posts on vortex or simply no response to email or phone calls, ever.... andrew said hey i can sell you supreme series or wait for the bombers they will be worth the wait. so i jumped on the bagyard bandwagon. i ordered a set of bombers while i was at a seattle mariners baseball game. I got home and was super stoked to see the pics that were taken of them on display. when the product arrived i was excited again. compared to what was on the market at the time i would do it all over again even knowing what i know now. i don't know andrew, have never met from him or swung from his nuts about his old mk4.... in these group buys the parts were all made after the order. they weren't simply sitting on a shelf saying hey pack me up and sent me to so and so's house. they were custom built. each piece was ordered after we paid for them. order anything that is custom built and has things done that can't or aren't done in house how long does it take... now multiply that order by 25-30 units, while still performing all their regular duties. unfortunately bagyard is a small company and openroad tuning is even smaller. Both companies are owned and operated by automotive enthusiasts, these guys make the best parts they can and proudly put their name on the products. my personal goal in the customer service business is to never have a customer call me for status, that is my full time job. andrew is a student and operating a business bringing some of the best air ride products to north america, im sure most of us on this forum have full time jobs and have other commitments and can't surf vortex and get paid to work 40 hrs a week. if you want the best air ride possible for your vw hookup with andrew. if you simply want your car on air and want it now im sure santi or will at bagriders will take care of you...


sorry derailed train 

/rant


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

bwahahahahaha

So now you are saying Bagyard is the SUPREME air ride over any other strut and that Santi and Will sell "cheap" or "below Bagyard quality" air kits?

you're a joke. that was a ridiculous post

What makes your Bombers better than what Airlift came out with?


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

How do you not carry stock on something you know your going to end up selling anyway when the lead time is like weeks... Wouldnt it make the shipping issue much easyier so there is no wait?? This may just be me but it sure makes sense in my head. Not to mention Bagyard has a product that is on another level the quality but everyone I know on bags does and there amazing. But waiting weeks makes it a total downer when you order them because lets face it.... instant gratification is where its at especially when your paying a premium you would like it as fast as possible.


and santi sells amazing products. :thumbup: Santi and will set you up right and answer every question you ever had. Airlift seems to offer an awesome product right now and time will tell if its quality will still be on par with bagyard.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

from what i have seen about mason tech's in person i would say yes bagyards are superior quality, what is airlift using for struts? something comparable to a bilstein mono tube? its been a 2 years since i have seen a new out of the box airlift kit and the last one i saw i wasn't so impressed. that is my opinion


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

I was very impressed with the mk5 front struts very clean and looked to be of excellent quality. They rode great too and went pretty damn low... But depending on there inserts this may only last a little while im interested to see what inserts they are using.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

a2lowvw said:


> its been a 2 years since i have seen a new out of the box airlift kit and the last one i saw i wasn't so impressed. that is my opinion


I currently have airlifts (on the car for the rear struts) and bagyards (sitting in the living room for the front struts) and I'm equally impressed by the overall appearance/quality. Both seem to be great quality in my eyes. 

I've been running the airlifts for nearly 2 years now with zero complaints. I ordered them and had them the next day. The customer service was great. I'm not exactly sure what you're basing your criticism on. Seems like most of your claim is completely unfounded


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

did 3 airlift installs on scion xb's for a couple friends long before i started lurking on the airride forums here. at the time where i was working we could source that parts and was able to get the a deal on the parts carryout. helped with the installs and overall quality of the struts well they appeared really cheap. 1 had a front and rear strut that was leaking within 3 months. another had a leaking front bag at the time of install the third got lucky. all were installed within about 4 weeks of each other. things may have changed but in my previous experiences with them i was not impressed.


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

a2lowvw said:


> andrew is a student and operating a business bringing some of the best air ride products to north america, im sure most of us on this forum have full time jobs and have other commitments and can't surf vortex and get paid to work 40 hrs a week. if you want the best air ride possible for your vw hookup with andrew. if you simply want your car on air and want it now im sure santi or will at bagriders will take care of you...


First off, I dont care if hes running and underground drug ring or if hes working from the middle of the pacific ocean. He has a business, and if thats too much work for him between all his other obligations, then he has to give up one, or more. Sorry but how would you like if any other company told you oh, the kid that handles our orders is in school thats why your order didnt ship till 5 months later? Give me a ****in break that excuse has been used and abused.

Second Bagyard has been making stuff for what a decade if that, AirLift has been doing the air ride stuff for over half a century! 

Third Santi and Will outperform Andrew in every aspect. It just is what it is. 

When I bitched about my experience with him almost a year ago, I had the nutswingers jumping down my throat how he gave them a blow job here, and a reach around there. Now it looks like hes ****ed some good friends. Keep burning bridges Andrew :thumbup:


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

Mr. Appleton said:


> First off, I dont care if hes running and underground drug ring or if hes working from the middle of the pacific ocean. He has a business, and if thats too much work for him between all his other obligations, then he has to give up one, or more. Sorry but how would you like if any other company told you oh, the kid that handles our orders is in school thats why your order didnt ship till 5 months later? Give me a ****in break that excuse has been used and abused.


my order did take about 5 months before i got it all, and i was, 2 weeks, a month 2 months would have been better but i knew it would be a long ass wait...



Mr. Appleton said:


> Second Bagyard has been making stuff for what a decade if that, AirLift has been doing the air ride stuff for over half a century!


thats like comparing american racing who has been in business building wheels for ages to rotiform... who makes the bettter wheels? someone who has been around for 50 years and knows where to cut costs in production or from a small company that is just getting their feet wet and building one-off components?



Mr. Appleton said:


> Third Santi and Will outperform Andrew in every aspect. It just is what it is.


i have never heard a bad thing about santi and i didn't mean to bus toss him but on mason-techs web page does it say contact santi for customer service? no



Mr. Appleton said:


> When I bitched about my experience with him almost a year ago, I had the nutswingers jumping down my throat how he gave them a blow job here, and a reach around there. Now it looks like hes ****ed some good friends. Keep burning bridges Andrew :thumbup:


sux dood. i feel bad for ya but im not going to go looking for the post to figure out what happened. people have def been let down, that much is obvious. how to fix it.... support the people you trust, build upon the relationships you have and hope they grow. you won't see my name [email protected] or [email protected] as i have no time/interest in that i just get sick of all the one sided shovels of sh!t being handed out


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

a2lowvw said:


> you won't see my name [email protected] or [email protected] as i have no time/interest in that i just get sick of all the one sided shovels of sh!t being handed out


You seem to not understand why people are upset and why these posts are being made. For the millionth time, about 5% of why people are upset is the wait time... the other 95% is poor customer service that causes these threads. When the original Supreme struts were sold for $750 in the original group (They were like $900 shipped prior to the GB and ORT). As soon as ORT came around the struts were marked up to like $1100 and are now something like $1300. If the price of the product gets marked up THAT much simply because there is a middle man, you better provide the service to justify that price increase. There's absolutely no excuse for not providing the absolute BEST customer service in the industry.


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

SoloGLI said:


> You seem to not understand why people are upset and why these posts are being made. For the millionth time, about 5% of why people are upset is the wait time... the other 95% is poor customer service that causes these threads. When the original Supreme struts were sold for $750 in the original group (They were like $900 shipped prior to the GB and ORT). As soon as ORT came around the struts were marked up to like $1100 and are now something like $1300. If the price of the product gets marked up THAT much simply because there is a middle man exists, you better provide the service to justify that price increase. There's absolutely no excuse for not providing the absolute BEST customer service in the industry.


Couldnt have been said better.

Yes there is inflation but come on almost double for the same stuff?


----------



## Flat Black VW (Nov 25, 2007)

just waiting for airlift to come out with some XL struts....


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

Flat Black VW said:


> just waiting for airlift to come out with some XL struts....


Don't want to cause a bicker war or anything (and everyone know that I love me some AirLift), but I think the same etiquette should be expected from AirLift nutswingers as BagYard... This thread has absolutely nothing to do with AirLift so don't bring it up.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

SoloGLI said:


> You seem to not understand why people are upset and why these posts are being made. For the millionth time, about 5% of why people are upset is the wait time... the other 95% is poor customer service that causes these threads.... If the price of the product gets marked up THAT much simply because there is a middle man exists, you better provide the service to justify that price increase. There's absolutely no excuse for not providing the absolute BEST customer service in the industry.


again one side shoveling sh!t on the other. i think i said earlier its obvious people were let down. fortunately for me i wasn't andrew had kept me posted along the way. only once had i called other than that i got updates on where my stuff was in relation to when the order was placed. if i am the exception sorry. i had a decent experience with andrew and openroad and would do it again


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

I concur. Like I said in my thread, which... got locked, just like this one will very soon.... its very easy to pile it on via the internet. Its tough for anyone to get a fair shake. While some of the issues have been 100% legitimate... some of the personal stabs get lame.  

this isnt a pissing match between brands I dont think? Maybe its turning into that. However, until someone does an unbiased review of the products, its just that, a pissing match. my dick and urine stream is already bigger than everyones. you should all know that by now. so... no point in arguing.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2008)

Mr. Appleton said:


> gave them a blow job here, and a reach around there. Now it looks like hes ****ed some good friends. Keep burning bridges Andrew :thumbup:


I like bagyards, I like ORT. Comments like this only make me look at your sig and realize that, due to your lack of professionalism and inability to "keep it together" online I wouldn't want to do business with you either. He (Andrew) is dealing with his own stuff I'm sure, he doesn't need your help, dad.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

Appleton doesnt presume to operate a business on vwvorted and does not have to conduct himself as such.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Digital K. said:


> I concur. Like I said in my thread, which... got locked, just like this one will very soon.... its very easy to pile it on via the internet. Its tough for anyone to get a fair shake. While some of the issues have been 100% legitimate... some of the personal stabs get lame.
> 
> this isnt a pissing match between brands I dont think? Maybe its turning into that. However, until someone does an unbiased review of the products, its just that, a pissing match. my dick and urine stream is already bigger than everyones. you should all know that by now. so... no point in arguing.


I think I did a pretty good job at being as unbiased as possible. I just stated exactly what happened in my situation, without name calling and making personal attacks. It's most definitely not a pissing match between brands, but as with anything in business, you don't get rewarded/complimented for doing your job, that's why you get paid to do your job. But you sure as hell better expect to get reprimanded when you don't.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

SoloGLI said:


> I think I did a pretty good job at being as unbiased as possible. I just stated exactly what happened in my situation, without name calling and making personal attacks. It's most definitely not a pissing match between brands, but as with anything in business, you don't get rewarded/complimented for doing your job, that's why you get paid to do your job. But you sure as hell better expect to get reprimanded when you don't.


I wasnt talking to anyone in particular... :thumbup: I agree w/ your post.


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Ahh, good to hear! Glad the rear came down a bit for you! As for the shipping time all I have to say is  :laugh: But yes, please send a set of the rear struts back so that I can use them as a demo set.
> 
> Cheers


Kris can send them to me  lol cause the bagyard rears would match my bagyards fronts better then my masontech rears... (got the mtechs on a steal thats why i have them)


----------



## Greedo (May 26, 2010)

I'm new here, but have heard a few things regarding ORT and Bagyard and I just have to say this: 

A product is only as good as the service provided with it. Clearly people are having issues with ORT which has resulted in complaints to Bagyard to which they seem to just reply with "deal with it". If that's their attitude then clearly they are not concerned with the quality of service which is a reflection on the brand itself. 

I'm glad that I'm reading all of this before dropping cash on a bag setup. ORT aside, the neglect to take any course of action on Bagyards behalf makes me not want to give them a penny of my money. They need to do quality control on their vendors, not just the product.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

I got my AirLift setup shipped to me in 3 days. Just saying


----------



## DubberNix (Jan 29, 2002)

SuperBacon said:


> I got my AirLift setup shipped to me in 3 days. Just saying
> 
> Signature - Contact me for AirLift, I have a buddy who is a dealer



The sig kind of negates the impact of your statement.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

DubberNix said:


> The sig kind of negates the impact of your statement.


It does not. He ordered it directly from the manufacturer and it was shipped to me in three days. Anybody can order directly from the manufacturer and not have to deal with shops like ORT (although they have rights to Bagyard). I know of a number of other people who got their AirLift product in a matter of days, and not months


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

rabriolet said:


> WOW big dog you got me on the run. Im sscaaaaaaaaaaared now!!


Not trying to scare you - just telling how it is. And just to be clear, anything that I say on here I have no issues saying in person to anyone. Like I said before, if you feel like you have to get something off your chest feel free to pm me. Otherwise, have fun with your useless banter.:thumbup:


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

TheyCallMeARI said:


> Kris can send them to me  lol cause the bagyard rears would match my bagyards fronts better then my masontech rears... (got the mtechs on a steal thats why i have them)



I can do that, but you have to send them to andrew in 5 months.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

Wyman said:


> Not trying to scare you - just telling how it is. And just to be clear, anything that I say on here I have no issues saying in person to anyone. Like I said before, if you feel like you have to get something off your chest feel free to pm me. Otherwise, have fun with your useless banter.:thumbup:


I could beat you up. and my dad is bigger than your dad, and...and...and... :laugh:


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Wyman said:


> Not trying to scare you - just telling how it is. And just to be clear, anything that I say on here I have no issues saying in person to anyone. Like I said before, if you feel like you have to get something off your chest feel free to pm me. Otherwise, have fun with your useless banter.:thumbup:


I'm not your bro, BRO.

Good for you that you had something good to say


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

Digital K. said:


> I could beat you up. and my dad is bigger than your dad, and...and...and... :laugh:


Haha, some people are just a waste of my energy clewell. Getting ready for Eurowerks dude? I talked to Houck down at SoWo - guess that fool is driving out there


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

jeez. :what:


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

Wyman said:


> Haha, some people are just a waste of my energy clewell. Getting ready for Eurowerks dude? I talked to Houck down at SoWo - guess that fool is driving out there


yeah dude, sorry I missed your post. we posted at the same time. eurowerks is slowly but surely sneaking up on me. been working hard though.... I think you should be a fool too


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Wow...I had the first full set of BagYards in the US, long before Andrew was bagged, long before ORT was around, hell long before BagYard was a known name around here, never thought I would see all this go down. Maybe I should have taken them up on running the original GB, to bad I didnt have space to accept a pallet.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

Digital K. said:


> yeah dude, sorry I missed your post. we posted at the same time. eurowerks is slowly but surely sneaking up on me. been working hard though.... I think you should be a fool too


wow dude, the car is looking awesome. I want to come out man, but im not driving out there. Ive had my roadtrip for the year with Sowo. Are you and Mike going west this year at all? Im more than likely gonna go to Leavenworth in WA.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

nothing for me this year. too much work :/


----------

